# where is my video card located in device manager



## fatherg00se (May 26, 2006)

where is my video card located in device manager.......i need to update it......i have windows xp...HELP


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Administrative Tools > Computer Management > Device Manager > Display Adapters


----------



## fatherg00se (May 26, 2006)

i don't have display adapters


----------



## fatherg00se (May 26, 2006)

would it be under anything else


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Are you sure you're looking under Device Manager? I'm not sure why it wouldn't be there.


----------



## fatherg00se (May 26, 2006)

yeah, it has question marks on "other devices"


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Get Everest from here http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html

It should give some more details on your video card.


----------



## fatherg00se (May 26, 2006)

how do i update the video driver......i downloaded that thing you sent me......


----------



## photolady (May 5, 2004)

What does Everest say you have for Display? Find that, post what it is here and we'll help you find the driver. You could have also done this; 

Right click on your desktop, chose Properties in the drop down menu, click the Settings tab, Click the Advanced button at the bottom of this window, then in the next window, chose Adapter tab. What does it say there?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

What video card does it say you have? Everest will have links to manufacturer sites.


----------



## fatherg00se (May 26, 2006)

Right click on your desktop, chose Properties in the drop down menu, click the Settings tab, Click the Advanced button at the bottom of this window, then in the next window, chose Adapter tab. What does it say there? 
~~~~it said unavailable~~~~~


on the EVEREST it says ATI Radeon 9550 (RV350)


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Is this a new card? Did you install new drivers with this card? What operating system do you have?


----------



## fatherg00se (May 26, 2006)

i went to the store to buy it and they put the video card in and driver....i haven't changed it.....


----------



## fatherg00se (May 26, 2006)

i have micorsoft windows xp Home Edition Version 2002 Service pack 2


----------



## fatherg00se (May 26, 2006)

i have directX


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

This is the link to download the display driver and ATI catalyst control center.

https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&questionID=20870

I would say install the display driver, but if photolady is still out there, I would like to hear what she has to say.


----------



## fatherg00se (May 26, 2006)

what do i go to on the site?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

On the right click on Windows XP > RADEON > Catalyst 6.7 Windows XP - Driver Download click on Display driver only.


----------



## photolady (May 5, 2004)

I was just going to answer when my computer lost it's internet connection. Had to restart.

That is the hardest way to get to a driver download I have ever seen. Makes me glad I use Nvidia cards. 

Let's see if this one goes directly to the download without instructions to install. It did sort of, but you need to click on the words "windows xp drivers and software" link.

https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27


----------

